# Huge amount of water, passenger floor 2014 Cruze



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

I have a 2014 cruze that has had a bit of a musty smell after rains for a year or so. It's barely noticeable most of the time, but enough that I know something is getting wet. I replaced the cabin air filter and could not find any water anywhere so I was never sure. Just last week, after some very hard rains, while my car was sitting in the driveway for 3 days, I found a huge amount of water on the passenger side floor. It's coming from under the dash somewhere, and running down under my weathertech mats. 

Here's what I can say for sure:
It's just water, no coolant (this is exactly where I would expect a heater core problem on some of my older cars so it was my first concern). 
I'm finding it on the passenger side, up front by the firewall, but close to the center of the car.
It's a LOT of water. I had a pair of my work shoes sitting over there, up front by the firewall and one of them was absolutely drenched. 
I'm almost certain it's rain and not the AC condensation. It's been cold enough here that I'm very rarely using the AC and like I said, it was a TON of water after some very hard rains.

Any ideas? I've seen some videos of other cruze's with leaks on youtube, but no mentions of the source or how to stop it.


----------



## jrd48 (Mar 8, 2013)

I found an old pdf pertaining to the water leak problem. Here's a link to it:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7jodlkg3c4...0Leak.pdf?dl=0


----------



## jm91rs (Jan 7, 2015)

That looks very useful. Is that a TSB? Where do I get an "air inlet deflector"?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*I have a very similar issue and this is all I could find.  

TSB #PI1302*


SEPTEMBER 04 2014

*NHTSA ID #10094489*

*Summary:* THIS PRELIMINARY BULLETIN PROVIDES A PROCEDURE TO INSTALL A DEFLECTOR UNDER THE COWL TO CORRECT THE CUSTOMERS CONCERN OF A WATER LEAK DURING A HARD RAIN OR SNOW.

I tried looking up the NHTSA ID, but could not find it anywhere.

EDIT: Just for Eddy...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

:excl:Got a nice Phishing warning from Malwarebytes when opening that PDF


----------



## jrd48 (Mar 8, 2013)

Eddy Cruze said:


> :excl:Got a nice Phishing warning from Malwarebytes when opening that PDF


False positive. There's nothing wrong with that file. I am the author of that pdf. It was saved as a pdf from an article that appeared on TechLink - https://sandyblogs.com/techlink/ . The "phishing" attempt is just dropbox trying to get people to sign up for an account. Malwarebytes is very good but it is not foolproof.


----------



## Allynic (Sep 6, 2014)

jm91rs said:


> I have a 2014 cruze that has had a bit of a musty smell after rains for a year or so. It's barely noticeable most of the time, but enough that I know something is getting wet. I replaced the cabin air filter and could not find any water anywhere so I was never sure. Just last week, after some very hard rains, while my car was sitting in the driveway for 3 days, I found a huge amount of water on the passenger side floor. It's coming from under the dash somewhere, and running down under my weathertech mats.
> 
> Here's what I can say for sure:
> It's just water, no coolant (this is exactly where I would expect a heater core problem on some of my older cars so it was my first concern).
> ...


Have you ever had a replacement windscreen fitted. I had a water leak after replacement in my pre Cruze Camry. I suspected everything but that. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

IIRC, the water problem can also be caused if the car is parked on a slope and it rains. The slope prevents the water from draining as intended.


----------



## Chiliphil1 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hopefully you can find an answer, mine is leaking too but I think it's the sunroof. My sunroof does not sit flush, the rear is slightly elevated. I played with it and can get it flush, hoping that takes care of it. Mine was in the rear but got so wet that the front was soaked too, with the entire floor wet I can't tell exactly where it came in from.


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

Where can I find this deflector?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

It's a dealership only repair kit. They have to diagnose the issue is caused by the lack of the deflector and put in an order for it.


----------

